# Striping and refinishing decks?



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Doing a deck and started striping it yesterday. This is new territory for me as I always turned them down or refered another painter in the past. I am planning on doing more in the future. My paint rep has been very helpful, but I would like some feedback from you guys. I was using BMs "Remover" and it actually seems to work pretty good. A couple things I was wondering are... I been rinsing the striper with a garden hose and wondered if a pressure washer would be more productive as long as I'm careful not to damage the wood? Also, luckily this deck is shaded but realized it would be quite a bit more challenging in the sun which most decks are, so I wondered about maybe setting up like a fold up 12x12 canopy to provide shade when I do get a deck thats in the sun? Anyone else tried this? Then I'm not sure about if I should sand before or after using the brightner? Thanks


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

The stripper works well, im assuming its product 315-00. A pressure washer works best. As far as drying, just keep the surface wet. Spray your stripper first on dry wood, as you wash, mist over the surface with water if it starts to dry out. That will keep it active and working.


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

Decks can be slow going Woody,get that price UP there big time!


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

just google it.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

I use a lot of the SW remover followed by the revive. It works really good when you get the hang of it. Keep the surface damp. I wouldn't even attempt to strip one without a powerwasher. Lots of surfaces to keep damp, really blast the prior stain out of the grain, and to wash the house and whatever is around clean from the stain that is blasted out. I always follow with the revive once all stripped and do a quick sand to smooth the grain and clean up what may have been missed. I agree with hike that price up. Its not rocket science but it is tedious and it takes a pro to know what to do.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

heres a cool trick>>>

where i live theres a lot of silica sand

when i strip or powerwash decks, ill throw a bunch of sand on the deck, and scrub the sand with a stiff bristled brush 

i do this while im powerwashing, and rinse off the sand.

when you do this on cedar, it really gets them looking good.

be careful sanding, dont polish the wood.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

you have to wash and sand decks before staining them? wtf?


----------



## Ranger72 (Jul 3, 2010)

The BM stripper works very well. We normally bug spray pump it on, let it sit (keep it wet though) and then pressure wash it off. Depending on how much cutting you have to do when pressure washing it will determine whether it needs to be sanded due to fuzzing or not.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I plastic side of house, pwash, strip, pwash, brighten, pwash and sand twice (combination of orbital, palm and by hand), dust off, moisture meter and apply stain. I also put an old drop on the ground to catch and filter debris -and no RRP here yet! A member on PT told me I sanded too smooth last time so I went back and sanded with an 80 grit before solid stain application. Somone here on PT said they also use a BBQ brillo pad to get rid of the fuzz on the wood! AND yes, whatever you think it will cost, double it. Analise it and you can get an idea on a sq ft price based on your last one then add more $$ on a case by case basis. I like decks - just started doing more of them myself - almost everyone I paint for has one! 

I worry about applying stain on in direct sunlight....these are the only days available to put it on!! What are you guys doing?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

If it is in the sun all day you have to start at the crack of dawn, before the wood gets hot.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I have used SW's stain remover and revive for most of the decks I have done. I have two garden (2gal) sprayers, one for remover, the other for revive/brightener. This deck I am currently doing, I attempted the remover with garden hose (in the past I always used my pressure washer) to see how it worked. I seen video's and others talk of this method so I had to try it. It didn't do what I expected, but if I didn't own a PW'er then the garden hose would have worked but only taken 3-4x's longer... I use the black washing tip at about 1000 - 1500 psi for removing stain. The green and yellow tips are way too much for removing stain. I can get as close to the deck as an inch or two with the black tip without scarring the wood. 

I always find myself sanding afterwords then staining. I typically use a palm sander with 80 grit, but I will be using a deck sander rented from HD on this deck that I am currently servicing before I apply the stain. 

Keeping the surface wet is key. I found this tip just recently at Home Depot and also found it to be rather useful when stripping: 









This tip gives you the variables between washing (stripping) and rinsing (keeping deck wet) all in one. No switching tips!

Call me some time Woody. I can better relate over the phone if this doesn't work.

I still cannot imagine why people wouldn't sand a deck after stripping it. Unless of course they apply two coats of stripper and allow 20min before each application and after the last before stripping, then maybe I can see a variable solution to eliminate sanding...


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ROOMINADAY said:


> I plastic side of house, pwash, strip, pwash, brighten, pwash and sand twice (combination of orbital, palm and by hand), dust off, moisture meter and apply stain.


how do you make any money off these? I can't make money on decks with that much prep. I usually only take deck jobs that are new and raw. No stripping step. Just wash and sand. Even these aren't the best money makers. I can't get enough money for refinishing decks in my market. Theres too many "industrious" "painters" that will bid on it for 15 bucks an hour and feel they have the world by its tail...


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> how do you make any money off these? I can't make money on decks with that much prep. I usually only take deck jobs that are new and raw. No stripping step. Just wash and sand. Even these aren't the best money makers. I can't get enough money for refinishing decks in my market. Theres too many "industrious" "painters" that will bid on it for 15 bucks an hour and feel they have the world by its tail...


yeah, it's hard to sell a ken fenner pressure pros type system here in wisconsin...i feel your pain tj.......i get maybe two decks a year while bidding twenty.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies and tips. Started sanding today. Should finish sanding tomorrow and stain it Saturday.


----------



## deluxe (Nov 30, 2008)

We use to do all that wash/strip/wash/brightener/powerwash/sand procedure on old decks, and let me tell you it's no fun and almost always the profit on these jobs was minimal.
Last year i started using a floor guy to go and sand the deck before we go an paint or stain it.It's 100% better, faster and profitable and the end result is always perfect :yes:.


----------



## MJpainter (Oct 7, 2008)

high fibre said:


> heres a cool trick>>>
> 
> where i live theres a lot of silica sand
> 
> ...


You should elaborate more on how you scrub and powerwash. This trick of yours sounds interesting. I can get silica sand cheap.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Not too much fun so far.  I finished all the sanding today. I have 28 hours in it so far and could probably do the next one a bit quicker. I had it figured for 40 hrs and I believe I should come close. Learned quite a bit over the last few days.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

That's a really large deck job for one guy. I can see where it might be beaten ya down. The one I am doing, I have about 15hrs into and I am not finished yet. Still need to stain it come Sunday. But still, it can seem tiresome and you did the spindles, I did not... Whew! Soon man, soon it will be done and you'll look on that job with pride. Keep up the pace! Were looking forward to the results.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Still wondering about the best technique to apply the Arborcoat stain? I was considering a 4" brush for the flat part of the deck itself, and a weenie roller on the spindles. I will be staining Sunday and doing the clearcoat Monday.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Woodland said:


> Still wondering about the best technique to apply the Arborcoat stain? I was considering a 4" brush for the flat part of the deck itself, and a weenie roller on the spindles. I will be staining Sunday and doing the clearcoat Monday.


When I used to do these unprofitable jobs :thumbup: I'd use a 4 inch stain brush you could screw a broom handle on so you can stand and back brush, screw kneeling all day. My last deck, I used a garden sprayer and back brushed the spindles.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Looks good. How many hours did you have in it for prep?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Woodland said:


> Looks good. How many hours did you have in it for prep?


about 5 hrs and that includes driving time...


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Not bad.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

it was a new deck, no striping needed.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Woodland said:


> Still wondering about the best technique to apply the Arborcoat stain? I was considering a 4" brush for the flat part of the deck itself, and a weenie roller on the spindles. I will be staining Sunday and doing the clearcoat Monday.



That's how I have done it with a weenie on the spindles. 

One thing to keep in mind when you brush the deck, screw that standard extension pole or a broom handle like TJ suggested onto your brush. Then when you apply the stain, go the whole length of the board. On my first deck I didn't do that and you could see the overlap marks from stopping in the middle of the board then starting again to do the next pass.

If you mask off the house with plastic (24in??), and use stain in a garden sprayer with a back brush seems like time well spent. I'll have to try that some day. I picture it being faster but yet still leaving quality results, but until I actually do it, it will only seem effective.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

is this a diy forum???


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

high fibre said:


> is this a diy forum???


No, its just a place for us to flex our egos. Why do you ask? Perhaps because its my first deck and I had some questions? I spent most of my career as a Union Painter doing commercial work. We never did decks. Not one. And in the time I have gone to residential repaints, I have always turned down decks or refered another painter. Now I am branching out and taking on jobs I used to pass on. Rest assured, I can paint. Guaranteed.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

high fibre said:


> is this a diy forum???


Since when does a painter ever learn something new with out doing it or asking questions? 

I do it myself all the F-ing time! If I don't know how then I ask... And if I think I know, then get it wrong, then I learn the hard way... 

So, your question really is about stirring the pot, because you really know better :yes:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

LOL I've worked all over the US. I'm fluent in swing stage, can drive any lift in my sleep, have applied pretty much every exotic coating known to man, and have even ran crews of 50+ painters, applied more gallons of block filler, dry fall, and elastomeric, and read more sets of blue prints than I could ever count, have done jobs with over 50 colors and everything in between, lacquered more cabinets than many shops. I can keep going. As for decks? Nope. Not a single one til now. Anyway, I'm off to register at the "This old house" forum now.  Soon as I load up my Wagner Power Painter in the stationwagon with my type 3 ladders.  LOL


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

yes, i agree. 

just google how to do the stuff you do for a living or come here and ask.

this is a great resource.

brush selection, decks, powerwashing, all that stuff.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

Still need to clean the wood. Even if its new wood if you want it to turn out good and last longer. Even if it looks good does not mean it is a healthy deck... Never use bleach to clean a deck however...


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

high fibre said:


> yes, i agree.
> 
> just google how to do the stuff you do for a living or come here and ask.
> 
> ...


 Is that what you do? Google all your info for jobs?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

4ThGeneration said:


> Still need to clean the wood. Even if its new wood if you want it to turn out good and last longer. Even if it looks good does not mean it is a healthy deck... Never use bleach to clean a deck however...


New wood also often has a mill glaze on it too that also needs to be removed.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

and pull up the boards to get the end grain, this is often overlooked.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

high fibre said:


> and pull up the boards to get the end grain, this is often overlooked.


You pull all the boards up when you refinish a deck?  Did you get that off Google too?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

and when you got the boards pulled, make sure to stain the bottom parts. Don't want moisture intruding from there either. Then when youre done, smile and tell the HO you did this for free when they hand you the check.:thumbsup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> and when you got the boards pulled, make sure to stain the bottom parts. Don't want moisture intruding from there either. Then when youre done, smile and tell the HO you did this for free when they hand you the check.:thumbsup:


Also, its good to take all the deck screws and dip them in a zink coating before reassembling the deck. :yes:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Was hoping to stain this morning. Arrived at the job around 9am. A lot of dampness in the air. Was getting readings of 16-20.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

About that morning dampness...I learned the hard way. About 5 years ago I thought I'd get an early start so started staining (solid, Sikkens) about 9:30. The wood felt dry and it hadn't rained in 5 days. (I had pressured washed 4 days ago. I got about half the deck done when the sun started shining on the recently stained part. Within 10 minuted ALL of the new stain started bubbling. I mean quarter inch to 3 inches in diameter! I stopped and called the Ben Moore dealor. He came out and looked, then called Sikkens and was told you have to wait til all the morning dew is evaporated before staining. 
Now I start my staining anywhere between 10:30 and 12 noon to avoid this. Never had another problem.
Hope that helps.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks. I'm hoping after a couple hours the moisture level will be down. Luckily I have some friends who live a couple miles down the road from the job and I stopped by just in time for breakfast


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Got about half of the deck stained yesterday after a late start due to the moisture earlier in the morning. After waiting a couple hours, readings were down to 12-14. Handrails and pickets were a bit time consuming. I really like thge Arborcoat stain. Looks awesome after it dries. I'm not going to make the 40 hrs I was hoping to, (probably closer to 50  ) but learned a good bit on this deck and it came out looking much better than I had anticipated for an old ugly deck and could do the next one a bit quicker. In the past, I was always intimidated by deck jobs and never took one on because it was unfamiliar territory for me. I love the way this one came out. The homeowners are very happy. I plan on doing more.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Before and after pics? I have a love-hate deal with decks. Scheduling around the weather is a pain but the typical before and after is awesome. Still waiting for more credible reviews like yours before taking the Arborcoat plunge. If possible let me know how it holds of over time. 

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

What kind of moisture meter do you have?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

doctors11 said:


> What kind of moisture meter do you have?


I have a Lignomat Mini. http://www.moisturemeterstore.com/moisture_meter_223430.shtml


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

doctors11 said:


> Before and after pics? I have a love-hate deal with decks. Scheduling around the weather is a pain but the typical before and after is awesome. Still waiting for more credible reviews like yours before taking the Arborcoat plunge. If possible let me know how it holds of over time.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan


Yes, defineatly not a year round gig. I will post some before and after pics soon as I'm done. I do have a few photos in my album here at PT. As for how well it holds up? New product, so only time will tell.


----------



## Charisb (Jun 9, 2009)

So glad you painters check for moisture content. It's something that is often overlooked by many in the log home finishing biz - then wonder why their stain starts peeling. As much as we try to get people to buy a moisture meter, they often think that "dry to the touch" is dry enough. Not always so.....


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Charisb said:


> So glad you painters check for moisture content. It's something that is often overlooked by many in the log home finishing biz - then wonder why their stain starts peeling. As much as we try to get people to buy a moisture meter, they often think that "dry to the touch" is dry enough. Not always so.....


I paid $100 for that little thing. Worth every penny. :yes:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Woodland said:


> I paid $100 for that little thing. Worth every penny. :yes:


They're also nice for an out. If you get overbooked, you can easily tell the customer that the "moisture content" of their wood is too high, and you will have to postpone for a couple days.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

high fibre said:


> yes, i agree.
> 
> just google how to do the stuff you do for a living or come here and ask.
> 
> ...


John, Why the issue? Have you done EVERYTHING related to painting and are proficient at it?

Wood certainly doesn't need me to defend him, but I've seen his work and it's damn nice! He's doing something he hasn't done a lot of and wants some advice from the forum. What's wrong with that?

I can pretty much guarantee without even seeing it that the deck he's doing will turn out impeccable.


----------



## Paintuh4Life (May 20, 2009)

Woodland said:


> LOL I've worked all over the US. I'm fluent in swing stage, can drive any lift in my sleep, have applied pretty much every exotic coating known to man, and have even ran crews of 50+ painters, applied more gallons of block filler, dry fall, and elastomeric, and read more sets of blue prints than I could ever count, have done jobs with over 50 colors and everything in between, lacquered more cabinets than many shops. I can keep going. As for decks? Nope. Not a single one til now. Anyway, I'm off to register at the "This old house" forum now.  Soon as I load up my Wagner Power Painter in the stationwagon with my type 3 ladders.  LOL


Alright alright, so you can paint. But can you drink?:jester:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Paintuh4Life said:


> Alright alright, so you can paint. But can you drink?:jester:


LOL Can I? Oh yeah :yes: Do I? :no: Nope. Not anymore. Those days are long gone. Wasnt ever very good at drinking anyways. Got drunk one night back in '85. Dont remember much except for the fact that one night lasted 10 yrs.  Last drink... May 18, 1995


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Woodland said:


> LOL Can I? Oh yeah :yes: Do I? :no: Nope. Not anymore. Those days are long gone. Wasnt ever very good at drinking anyways. Got drunk one night back in '85. Dont remember much except for the fact that one night lasted 10 yrs.  Last drink... May 18, 1995


my last was March 11, 1998. I'm a friend of Bill W.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> John, Why the issue? Have you done EVERYTHING related to painting and are proficient at it?
> 
> Wood certainly doesn't need me to defend him, but I've seen his work and it's damn nice! He's doing something he hasn't done a lot of and wants some advice from the forum. What's wrong with that?
> 
> I can pretty much guarantee without even seeing it that the deck he's doing will turn out impeccable.


no issue, i just find it comical that there are painters out there doing modest decks for compensation, and posting questions on how to do it on pro painters forums.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

high fibre said:


> no issue, i just find it comical that there are painters out there doing modest decks for compensation, and posting questions on how to do it on pro painters forums.


If there were no questions there would be no forum.......The answer might seem obvious to some, but others its new territory for them. I learn from my contractor customers just about every day, and they learn from me. If I kept my mouth shut about new products/techniques my sales would stay pretty flat, and my customers would think im an idiot. :yes:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

high fibre said:


> no issue, i just find it comical that there are painters out there doing modest decks for compensation, and posting questions on how to do it on pro painters forums.


LOL. WTF? This is just too funny. Ok....Just curious....why the heck are you even here then? Seems to me it's not to contribute anything to the site. You obviously know everything and are obviously the best painter to ever walk the face of the Earth, so theres really nothing you can learn here either. So, just here to cause problems? Or is it to stroke your ego and boost low self esteem?


----------



## Paintuh4Life (May 20, 2009)

Woodland said:


> LOL Can I? Oh yeah :yes: Do I? :no: Nope. Not anymore. Those days are long gone. Wasnt ever very good at drinking anyways. Got drunk one night back in '85. Dont remember much except for the fact that one night lasted 10 yrs.  Last drink... May 18, 1995


I hear ya. My best drinking days are long behind me. A six pack of beer lasts me about six months.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

JFYI "John the painter" Customer was very much aware of the fact that this was my *first *deck job and they are more than satified with the results. I'm done arguing with a troll. So, the BS comments stop now or I ask the mods to lock or pull the thread and that would be a bummer for the next guy who comes along wondering about the Arborcoat system. Back on topic.... The job has come along very well considering it is my first strip and refinish job on a deck. I learned a lot on this one. Mainly starting with using a pressure washer for the stripping and brightning. Also learned not much use in showing up bright and early to do stain if you are in The Pacific Northwest. As I mentioned, I had figured this job at 40 hrs. I am now at 39 hrs with approx another hour to finish a little work around the outside of the deck below the handrails. Then I have to do the clear and touch up the siding. So, I defineatly missed that one. Could end up closer to 50 hrs. I rolled the spindles and back brushed. Very time consuming. Curious if anyone sprays their stain? As for the job overall? I am quite impressed with the Arborcoat, and very pleased with how the deck came out cosidering how it looked before I started. Only bummer was the homeowner used a pressure washer on it last time he refinished it and got way too close. All in all, I plan on doing more decks.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Woodland said:


> Curious if anyone sprays their stain? As for the job overall? I am quite impressed with the Arborcoat, and very pleased with how the deck came out cosidering how it looked before I started.


I've used garden sprayers to put it on and then backbrush. Its easier than hauling around my graco for a deck. It works well, as long as the tip stays clear from debris. I've had great results doing spindles and handrails that way. And even the floor boards to get it on fast. It doesnt atomize as much as an airless, so less overspray to worry about. But the stain is thin enough where you can work it in pretty even for a good finish.

This is not a joke.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

Woodland said:


> LOL. WTF? This is just too funny. Ok....Just curious....why the heck are you even here then? Seems to me it's not to contribute anything to the site. You obviously know everything and are obviously the best painter to ever walk the face of the Earth, so theres really nothing you can learn here either. So, just here to cause problems? Or is it to stroke your ego and boost low self esteem?


pretty much all of the above.:thumbup:


----------



## ezpaintks (Mar 8, 2010)

I've been doing a bunch of decks. I lay down stain with one of my airless sprayers and back brush everything either with a brush by hand or screwed into a pole. I either do them solo or sometimes with a helper.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

ezpaintks said:


> I've been doing a bunch of decks. I lay down stain with one of my airless sprayers and back brush everything either with a brush by hand or screwed into a pole. I either do them solo or sometimes with a helper.


Thanks. Thats how I plan on doing the next one.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

cool, keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I really would like to do more of these. Just seems like up here in the NW there is a very small window of opportunity due to our weather. I do plan on offering a couple new services. One will be coming back annualy to clean and do another coat of clear, and also will offer maintnance service pressure washing on my exteriors for spring cleaning. Could be a good sorce of work while waiting for the rain to end during spring time.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

could a material like spa n deck help with your small window of opportunity due to a rainy climate?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Not a bad idea. Thanks.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Everyone on here has videos, so it has inspired me to start making some too. I have well over 100 videos on youtube, but they are all quad videos. I put this together real quick just for chits n grins. I will be deleting this one and replacing it with a better one soon as I have more time.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Woodland said:


> Everyone on here has videos, so it has inspired me to start making some too. I have well over 100 videos on youtube, but they are all quad videos. I put this together real quick just for chits n grins. I will be deleting this one and replacing it with a better one soon as I have more time.


good job. I'm diggin the music tool


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

Woodland said:


>


to bad the carpenter put those 2 butt joints next to each other.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> good job. I'm diggin the music tool


Thanks. I figured that song was better than some of the other stuff on my computer. For some reason, David Alan Coe just didnt seem right. Couldnt have gone with Waylon Jennings "I dont think Hank done it this way"  Anyway, I really didnt take as many photos as I should have. I will take some more now that I finished the clear. I rolled one section of pickets on the handrail yesterday, then broke out the sprayer and used a 411 at half pressure with a runner thrown over one side. Should have done that with the stain. I am going to start making some videos though. Starting an exterior on Monday and will take photos from start to finish and make a better video.


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

You mentioned going back to do a clear coat every year.

Have you done that? What product? And do you have any updated pictures?

This, btw, is my favorite thread on PT - by far the most concisely informative. 

-jeff


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

BreatheEasyHP said:


> You mentioned going back to do a clear coat every year.
> 
> Have you done that? What product? And do you have any updated pictures?
> 
> ...


Thanks. That deck was done 2 yrs ago and still looks good, but it is also protected by shade. Im painting the house next door and the house was recently sold so there is a new owner there. He let me take a quick look the other day and I gave him my card and recommended the clear coat, but he didnt say much. The clear coat is Benjamin Moore "Arborcoat Protectant" WB. I havent been back to reapply the clear on a deck yet, but I do have one coming up next month. I will post photos etc when I do.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm very interested to know how long to expect a deck to go before needing a new clear coat as this is the first year I have used the arbor coat two coat system. Has any of the stain come off that deck yet after two years? Can you still see the clear coat at all?

Here is a tip, a local paint store here rents the Varathane e-z sander. It has three seven inch RO discs that spin around in a circle, plus a vacuum . It would sand that whole deck floor in minutes. I'm thinking about buying one, I liked it so much.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> I'm very interested to know how long to expect a deck to go before needing a new clear coat as this is the first year I have used the arbor coat two coat system. Has any of the stain come off that deck yet after two years? Can you still see the clear coat at all?
> 
> Here is a tip, a local paint store here rents the Varathane e-z sander. It has three seven inch RO discs that spin around in a circle, plus a vacuum . It would sand that whole deck floor in minutes. I'm thinking about buying one, I liked it so much.


You're supposed to apply the clear coat every year as maintenance. I just finished my PT deck. Think I'm going to use Arborcoat Semi Trans as a test and post some photos as it ages.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> I'm very interested to know how long to expect a deck to go before needing a new clear coat as this is the first year I have used the arbor coat two coat system. Has any of the stain come off that deck yet after two years? Can you still see the clear coat at all?
> 
> Here is a tip, a local paint store here rents the Varathane e-z sander. It has three seven inch RO discs that spin around in a circle, plus a vacuum . It would sand that whole deck floor in minutes. I'm thinking about buying one, I liked it so much.


 That one seems to be holding up great, but like I mentioned its in the shade and doesnt really get any sun. When I do the clear on the deck next month I will post an update. :thumbsup:


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Good Prep work, its well worth it when you see the finish!! Great work keep it up!


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

I enjoy PT immensely. The tips, knowledge , camaraderie, I'm doing a test strip for a client who hired a handyman to stain a redwood deck with SW Woodscapes. He applied a dark color (charcoal) wrong, end result was cloudy, looked like dark brown paint. I don't do a lot of them so I looked it up on PaintTalk. Myself I like the shoptalk . BTW you deck is aces.


----------

